# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى المشاكل والحلول >  >  Help ....مين يقدر يساعدني

## Princess

مرحبا 
ياربي ويش اسوي في حياتي ؟
خذت لاب توب جديد من اسبوع واني من سالفه لسالفه ماتهنيت فيه للحين 
اصدارة الوندوز فيه 7 و الحزمه 64 بت ومسببه لي ازمه مع تركيب البرامج دايما غير متوافقه ...
حسسني هالأصدار ان دراستي بالحاسب راحت فشوش × خرطي  
الفوتوشوب حاليا اشتغل بتجريبي 30 يوم ويقفل وباتش لهالحزمه مو محصله ويالله حصلت نسخه فوتو تمشي مع حزمة 64 بت وبدون باتش .. 

جيت للأزمه 2 : 

فرونت بيج مافيه 2007 استبدلوه ببرنامج ثاني Microsoft Expression Web
وبما اني دورت اصداره 2003 فرونت بيج تكون متوافقه مع نظامي ماحصلت لا بمواقع انجليزيه ولا عربيه 
والنسخه البروتابل الموجوده ماتنفع معاي 
فبحاول احمل هالإكسبرشين ويب واشوف ان شالله يضبط مع هالحزمه الأزمه !
وان شالله اعرف اتعامل معاه حسب ما قريت عنه انه يشبه الفرونت بيج شويات بس متطور مع بعض الأضافات فالله يساعدني  
اذا عندكم حلول لي ياليت ماتبخلو بمساعدتي  
<< ما ابغى انزل لنسخه وندوز اكس بي و فيستا الناس ترتقي مو ترجع للورا  :amuse:  فلا احد يعطيني هالحل  :embarrest:  
فأبغى حل للفوتو ابغى cs4 باتش له او اي حل جذري 
فرونت بيج متوافق مع حزمتي او رابط مضمون للأكسبرشن ويب اذا امكن
.. 
وانا لازلت ابحث ولم اهجد من البحث .. :wacko:  
موفقين

----------


## Sweet Magic

مرحبا 

عزيزتي امورة 
لا تعبي نفسك وخاصة ان رمضان وليالي قدر وتعب 
شوفي اقرب محل وترتاحي من الخرابيط كلها 
بل وجع راس ولا زحمة 
سلام

----------

